# Layout Blinds



## ganderlander (Oct 9, 2003)

*I used the X-Lander blind this past season and
was very impressed with the quality of workmanship and the mobility
provided by the pack pack straps. However, the zippers on both blinds
failed in the seat/storage area and left them quite useless. Ive hunted from the final approach pro guide and am considering a pair of those for next year. My question is, which is the BEST all around blind out there.
I'm 6'2" and 285# so I need a bit more roomy blind than most.*


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

We use the pro-guides and have been very impressed with the quality. I like the low profile of the x-lander and the fact it folds up. But I love the extra room and duability of my pro-guide. Just dont lean on the supports they will bend! There's lots of great blinds out there, but I'm going to go with the pro-guide!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I use a finisher myself but i sat in the Avery Migrator at scheels and it was pretty roommy and was really nice but like dubkluk said, there is lots of good blinds out there.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I have a Power Hunter that I don' t like. The lid is a major hassle, especially on a windy day, it keeps banging you on the head. Plus, it's to hard to see what's going on. I'll probably take the lid off for next year and just keep it for a back-up.


----------



## Bryan Sorenson (Feb 17, 2003)

ganderlander

Did you get the PM I sent you.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I hunted from a Migrator all Fall and loved it. I'm 6'2 225 and my buddy is 6'3 225 and they worked great for both of us. Our 70lb female labs fit in there with us and we had room for the rest of the gear. The only issue that I have had is the support catching on tall stubble if I have to carry it a long way into the field due to mud. It is still very easy to carry.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I was going to go with the pro-guide, but I was worried about it fitting in my short box. I have no regrets.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I sold my Eliminator and bought a Gooseview this past fall. I was pleased withthe change. Flagging and storage access is great. The best feature is the skid. I used this on some mud flats that had no cover close to the water. Even though it was wet, I stayed dry and comfortable. With the pivot for the flaps being mounted on the skid. I can roll out to shoot with little trouble. I would really look at one of these.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Ron, who makes those? I will see if I can find them on the net.


----------



## nnewbry1 (Jan 6, 2004)

you can find them at cabellas i have one and their sweet


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I just looked at them on the net and they looked great.


----------



## Bryan Sorenson (Feb 17, 2003)

Kansas Kid

I sent you a PM. Did you get it.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Sent you one back, thank you.


----------



## Island Hunter (Jan 12, 2004)

Are hunting group invested are money in layout blinds this past season and i will tell you their awesome.We bought three kinds.Final approach(top gun) real nice but not compact enough for travelen,the same with the interceptor from Cabela's,we had to take the apart all the time to fold up.The best on the market,i think is the X-Land'r,because of the door system they have and it's very compact.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I went with the Xlander this year too for a lot of the reasons you mentioned, and it's got a really low profile. The only real drawback to the blind is the limited space around your chest and shoulders. I hunted out of an elimintor for years and got real used to having all the room in the upper region for calling. The Xlander really limits you but after while I got used to it and changed my calling style a little bit to accomodate.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

My uncle has the X-lander, but I have not had a chance to hunt out of it yet. He loves it, but he is a lot smaller than I am and he does not use his lab in the field. I am going to trade blinds with him the next time we hunt together to see if I like it.


----------

